# e/one grinder pumps



## Extreme-home (Jul 12, 2008)

tired of dealing with e/one grinder pumps prices and was wondering if anyone here knew where you can purchase goose necks like these other companies are doing to retro fit e/one tanks


----------



## Zep (Mar 31, 2009)

Why not just swap the Eone units with an F.E. Myers, 2HP Centrifugal? It's cheaper, more powerful and more durable.


----------



## Marshall7199 (Sep 20, 2009)

Extreme-home said:


> tired of dealing with e/one grinder pumps prices and was wondering if anyone here knew where you can purchase goose necks like these other companies are doing to retro fit e/one tanks


Barnes Pumps has a drop in replacement core that is competitively priced, is equipped will everything needed, and utilizes a two-stage centrifugal grinder pump which is more reliable than the progressive cavity pump.


----------

